

Lexadecimal - colour codes with meaning - jalada
http://lexadecimal.com/

======
gjm11
Lovely!

I think it would be improved by having a cleverer colour-based sorting
algorithm. At the moment, you choose one parameter (H, S or V) to sort by, and
the others have no effect at all, and it looks a bit too random.

Here's one toy example of what I think is a more natural-looking order of
colours: <http://i.imgur.com/xjh97.png> (I took red<<1, green<<2 and blue, and
interleaved their bits). Better still might be to sort by position along a
Hilbert-curve traversal of the RGB cube or HSL space or something, but I
couldn't work out how to do that in 5 minutes so didn't bother :-).

~~~
derefr
> Better still might be to sort by position along a Hilbert-curve traversal of
> the RGB cube or HSL space or something

Like this? <http://corte.si/posts/code/hilbert/portrait/index.html>

------
eropple
Kinda interesting looking, but why? What's the point? I hate to be the guy who
says "I don't get it," but...I don't get it.

------
yuvadam
That's the most beautiful thing I've seen today.

~~~
jalada
Thanks :) I was one of the guys working on it.

------
romey
Wow, I could definitely see these adding another level of depth to Alternate
Reality Games / Puzzles (not to mention computer art). Beautiful design, as
well.

------
bgraves
I really like the "I want a T-shirt!" button. I wonder if those button-clicks
are being tracked or only emailed requests. I think tracking both would be
smart.

------
jenniart
Haha, I'm going to start referring to colors this way in my office. It would
be fun to pair colors together as a sort of designer inside joke. Like design
a celebrity site with "scolds" and "celebs." Anyway, I hope they get the
t-shirt thing going. That's a cool idea.

------
zith
Speaking of hexadecimal numbers that mean something. Does anyone know any good
numbers that stand out both in hex and in decimal? Something that would make
people suspect it is a number used for debugging.

~~~
unwind
Wikipedia knows plenty:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_%28programming%29#...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_number_%28programming%29#Magic_debug_values).

My favorite is probably the classic 0xDEADF00D, but I also like 0xCAFEBABE as
used by Java class files, and 0xFEEDFACE since it's just funny.

True, these mostly stand out in hex, but they would be "very large" in decimal
which often stands out pretty well.

------
ntoshev
Palette-sentences, anyone?

------
rglover
Genius. Not sure why this hasn't been done before. I can see using this in
future projects.

------
pluies_public
I love it. The basic idea is beautifully simple, and it's very nicely done.

------
zem
reminds me of my brief stint in frontend web development, when i would sneak
in at least one #c0ffee-coloured element in every project.

